# Can Anyone Identify these?



## Fishboydanny1 (Jun 13, 2008)

I bought these fish from the Neigborhood Fish Farm down in miami, but misidentified them... Can anyone please help? I like them and maybe breed them, but don't want to get hybrids...









I don't believe this is a typical labidochromis, but maybe a Msobo cichlid juvie.... he is dull yellow with a greyish face, but has the black fins like a lab. caeruleus. could it be a hybrid? do I need better pics of him?









See the dark bluish-grey fish in the back? It is actually a little lighter than in the picture... what is this fish? is this a male Metriaclima estherae, or a odd blue female? if not, what is this fish?









based on my research, this is my male Metriaclima estherae (so-called red zebra... wild type males are blue, females orange, domestic males usually peach/orange, females bright orange)

Please help! if the fish in the second picture is a poor quality male, i'll remove him so he cannot breed with my female(s).


----------



## phil_pl (Apr 10, 2009)

the first one is a Labidochromis not sure which one
here is a link that shows all of them
Species Profiles -- Cichlid-Forum
I cant tell on the second one, i would need a better picture
the last looks like Cynotilapia afra

as for the second one check this site out this has all the african cichilds and info about them with pics
African Cichlid Genus Gallery


----------



## Fishboydanny1 (Jun 13, 2008)

Based on your link, I compared both pictures of C. afra with my picture (and looked at the fish himself) and he is not a C. afra. my fish just doesn't have any of the black that C. afra does, and his body shape is all wrong.... the bars on his body are actually just a darker form of his overall body coloring.... my next post will have a better pic of the mystery cichlid.


----------



## Fishboydanny1 (Jun 13, 2008)

Here's a Picture of it in it's tank:










And here is it out of water (shows true color and body shape)











I'm starting to think that the yellow one may be a Pseudotropheus saulosi juvie male... maybe he's a hybrid between P. saulosi and L. caeruleus...


----------



## Fishboydanny1 (Jun 13, 2008)

I think I finally identified the mystery cichlid (pic 2)! I believe it is a female Metriaclima callainos, also known as the cobalt blue! the yellow one may be a Tropheops tropheops from zimbawe rock..... or a hybrid of that and a yellow lab (it was sold to me as a lab).


----------



## MediaHound (Jul 19, 2006)

Nice fish either way Danny


----------

